# Caad 9 Frameset - Cannondale Trade-In Program



## xJAHx (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with purchasing a Caad 9 frameset (with the Premium, full carbon fork) through Cannondale's frame trade-in program? If so, what was final cost of the Caad 9?

I was able to find estimates of $500 in the previous threads that spoke of how affordable the Caad 9 is; however, when I spoke to the local shop today, I was quoted $750 regardless of the frame that I use for the exchange. I know that the pro-deal's Caad 9 frameset is $500.

Also, do you think that I can offer less than $750 if that is what the local shop wants or would I be better looking elsewhere?

Thanks for your help.

JAH


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

xJAHx said:


> Does anyone have experience with purchasing a Caad 9 frameset (with the Premium, full carbon fork) through Cannondale's frame trade-in program? If so, what was final cost of the Caad 9?
> 
> I was able to find estimates of $500 in the previous threads that spoke of how affordable the Caad 9 is; however, when I spoke to the local shop today, I was quoted $750 regardless of the frame that I use for the exchange. I know that the pro-deal's Caad 9 frameset is $500.
> 
> ...


It is $750 for the trade in price. I saw the price with my own eyes at the LBS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

The gereral consensus with the trade in program though is that you get a much better deal by selling you old frame ebay and buying a new bike at full retail, because your not getting that much off the price and unless your really lazy then you can get much more yourself.


----------



## xJAHx (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to trade in a 1972 steel Schwinn frame. The $250 off of MSRP is regardless of the frame that you trade, unless the shop thinks that they can resell the trade for a few dollars. That is why a lot of dealers apparently offer the frame exchange price without actually requiring a trade in.

JAH


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

the 500 is a real deal. for the la grange club members, they can get the frame at that price


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

xJAHx said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am going to trade in a 1972 steel Schwinn frame. The $250 off of MSRP is regardless of the frame that you trade, unless the shop thinks that they can resell the trade for a few dollars. That is why a lot of dealers apparently offer the frame exchange price without actually requiring a trade in.
> 
> JAH


Ah, perhaps your LBS is operating differently, but the Cannondale frame trade in program applies only if you trade in a Cannondale.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

MaestroXC said:


> Ah, perhaps your LBS is operating differently, but the Cannondale frame trade in program applies only if you trade in a Cannondale.


I have dealt with at least a dozen shops and that is not true. Maybe that was true when the program originated but now they will take any frame for trade in. 


_"How does the frame exchange work? Well, to qualify for the discounted price shown on the frames eligible for the Frame exchange, you must trade in ANY bicycle frame (irrespective of brand, age, condition or type)."_


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I stand corrected.


----------

